# Whistler to construct new Peak-to-Peak Gondola



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 20, 2007)

Coming to Whistler: gondola on an epic scale



> Not content with simply hosting the 2010 Winter Olympics, the Whistler ski resort in British Columbia will begin construction next month on a record-breaking lift.
> 
> Dubbed the "Peak to Peak Gondola," the lift will take skiers and summer sightseers on a high-elevation aerial ride between the resort's adjacent Whistler and Blackcomb mountains. "There's no lift of this size and type in North America, really the world," said David Brownlie, chief operating officer of Intrawest Mountain Resorts, which runs Whistler-Blackcomb, in an interview Thursday. "It's an engineering feat."
> 
> ...













Also more info here.


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 20, 2007)

WOW!!  That all I want to say but I needed a long reply.


----------



## mshatty (Apr 20, 2007)

This is the kind of ride I love!  If and when I get to Whistler, I'm going to ride it.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 20, 2007)

I've already got it planned out.  The last day in Whistler ski Blackcomb Mountain (the mountain on the left).  Cross over to Whistler Mountain on the gondola, catch the Summit Express chair to the top of Whistler, then ski out to Creekside down the Peak-t0-Creek Run - that's the run that you see at the right edge of the top picture, descending ~4000 ft from the peak all the way to the valley floor at Creekside base.


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 25, 2007)

A little off topic, but the main Whistler mountain gondola is being replaced in time for the 2010 Winter Olympics. They are planning all new towers this year and new cabs next year.


----------



## normofthenorth (Feb 10, 2008)

Steve, FWIW, the run from the top of the Whistler Mtn. Peak Chair down to Creekside base is over 5000' of vertical! Not quite as much as the run from the top of Blackcomb (= top of 7th Heaven Chair OR the top of the Horstman(?) T-bar) down to Whistler Village, which is exactly a mile, 5280', but still a very healthy drop!

I've skied both drops (though not yet on the new "Peak to Creek" run on Whistler), and they are great fun. The run from the bottom of 7th Heaven to the Village is kind of a boundary road, but it is very pretty and pleasant at the end of a day skiing 7th Heaven. The bottom half of the run down Whistler Mountain can be even more exciting, since it can include the bottom (and the steeper) half of Dave Murray Downhill, the men's downhill course for the 2010 Olympics. There are also Intermediate ways down, if you prefer.

The new inter-peak gondola should be a boon to people who like to follow the sun.


----------

